# Ipad reconditionné Hong Kong



## djlamouette (24 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je vais passer une journée à Honk Kong en septembre prochain, j'en profiterai bien pour me payer un iPad mini retina à pas cher.

Je suis allé sur l'apple store de HK voir un peu les prix et j'ai flashé sur un mini retina 32 go reconditionné à 3298HKD (315).

Ma question est : est ce que les magasins Apple store ont des produits reconditionnés en stock ou est on obligé de les commander sur internet ?

Merci


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Juin 2014)

S'ils en ont en stock, c'est uniquement pour remplacer sous garantie un produit défectueux il me semble.
Je crois que tu es obligé de prendre sur internet.


----------



## djlamouette (24 Juin 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> S'ils en ont en stock, c'est uniquement pour remplacer sous garantie un produit défectueux il me semble.
> Je crois que tu es obligé de prendre sur internet.



Mince c'est bien ce que je pensais, merci de ta réponse. Je vais peut être essayer d'utiliser le service de poste restante, mais c'est peut être risqué si j'y reste qu'une journée.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2014)

Tu ne connais personne sur place , pour le réceptionner avant ton arrivé ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Juin 2014)

un hôtel ?


----------



## djlamouette (24 Juin 2014)

Non je ne connais personne là bas qui pourrait le réceptionner.

J'avais pas pensé à l'hotel, c'est pas bête du tout  !!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2014)

Oui un hôtel peux rendre ce genre de service ou alors si tu va pour affaire , peux être dans un bureau ou entreprise


----------



## djlamouette (24 Juin 2014)

Non je reste juste une journée en transit pour faire un peu de tourisme et de shopping, avant de repartir vers l'australie.

Mais je vais sérieusement penser à l'hotel, c'est une bonne idée. Merci du tuyau


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Juin 2014)

Y'a pas de quoi, ça se fait souvent ce genre de truc


----------

